
OpenPhone – Phone system for entrepreneurs - kentf
https://openphone.co/
======
kentf
Been using this for my side hustle, www.ablecells.com and love it.

Pros: \- Answer, text using your 1-800 number. \- Fast \- Frequent updates \-
Beautiful UI \- Simple Pricing

Cons: \- Relies on Wifi/LTE so service can be choppy in condos or office
building w/out windows.

